# creep feeding



## s_and_cfarmwv (Feb 11, 2016)

This is our second year producing meat goats from our breeding herd. We built a creep feeder over the summer. We had 100% registered Boer twins born January 4, 2016 and another set born January 21, 2016. Both are nibbling at grain and hay. The older ones will eat with the buck when we feed the herd because they are the only goats he doesn't run off, and honestly I think the barn is crazy so they prefer to go outside with him. However, they don't eat long.

Even though both does still have good milk supply, and show no signs of weaning, we have been trying to introduce to creep feeder with no success. The kids just seem intent on getting out while the nannies stand outside calling them - although they can see the kids just fine, and the kids can see mom. So I need suggestions for introducing and getting the kids to use the creep feeder.

Daily gains are very good now, but I fear weaning isn't going to be easy. We don't want them to slow in gaining.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

As long as they can go in and out on their own and there is always grain in there they will figure it out and eat when they are hungry. I hardly ever see my kids in the creep feeder during the day, they are usually out with the moms and eat when I feed them. If I go out to the barn at night though there is always at least one kid in there eating. I guess as they get older the moms don't let them nurse at night and they get hungry.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree just show them where it's at and they will keep going in the more they are interested in the grain. I usually catch mine and block them in they they nibble then it's all on them to come back when they need to. By weaning time they have it down great and eat a ton of grain


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree with Jessica84. At first they may only nibble a pellet or two, but once the moms stop giving free access to the milk supply, they start eating grain much more. Usually around 5-6 weeks of age.


----------

